# LYON : Qui peut me modifier mon TV sur Lyon... ?



## Gregouille69 (29 Août 2009)

Salut les Lyonnais.

J'aimerais changer le disque dur pour le remplacer par un 250Go. N'ayant pas le matériel ni les logiciels adéquats, y aurait-il une âme charitable pour m'aider dans cette démarche ?
Pour info : je réside non loin de Bourgoin.

Merci.


----------



## Gregouille69 (6 Septembre 2009)

Help I need somebody heeeeeellllp
Beatles©


----------



## serpiko69 (18 Novembre 2009)

Trouvé ?


----------



## Gregouille69 (1 Janvier 2010)

Eh non. Tu es interessé ?


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Septembre 2010)

Bon je relance ce post car j'ai le même besoin.

J'ai essayé, en vain, avec atv usb creator. J'ai du louper une étape.


----------



## Gregouille69 (12 Septembre 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Bon je relance ce post car j'ai le même besoin.
> 
> J'ai essayé, en vain, avec atv usb creator. J'ai du louper une étape.




J'ai trouvé ca : http://www.atvflash.com/index.php
L'ergonomie n'a pas l'air geniale mais bon, on peut etendre la capacite de l'&#63743;TV.


----------



## fpoil (12 Septembre 2010)

Atv flash, ok c'est 40 euros pour une collection d'outils open source et gratuits mais c'est surtout :

Tu paies, tu télécharges un .dmg, tu le restaures sur une clé USB, tu branches ta clé sur ton atv, eteins et rallumes celle ci et c'est fait. Après toutes les mises à jour et installations se font à la télécommande.


----------



## Gregouille69 (12 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Atv flash, ok c'est 40 euros pour une collection d'outils open source et gratuits mais c'est surtout :
> 
> Tu paies, tu télécharges un .dmg, tu le restaures sur une clé USB, tu branches ta clé sur ton atv, eteins et rallumes celle ci et c'est fait. Après toutes les mises à jour et installations se font à la télécommande.



40dollars .... soit 32 euros


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Intéresse par une combinaison atv1 / atvflash je voudrais savoir si ça fonctionne bien et si on conserve malgré tout iTunes sur l atv1. Merci


----------



## fpoil (18 Septembre 2010)

Macopen déstresse... Atvflash n'enlève aucune fonctionnalités à l'atv, il en rajoute... Si tu es à l 'aise avec le terminal, les commandes ssh et unix, tu peux tout faire á la main et controler exactement ce que tu installes sinon arvflash et ses forums et wiki


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Merci 
mais je ne stresse pas particulièrement, simplement que je ne pense pas avoir l'info en appelant Apple Store 

mets plutôt cela sur le compte de l'envie d'avoir une apple tv au plus tot 
venant de découvrir Plex, j'adore.

Bon ben j'ai pris ma décision merci encore.


----------

